# Stallion Ideas - Event Mare



## Always-Riding (1 February 2018)

I have an event mare that I am considering breeding from this season. The mare is by Jumbo out of a mare by Revolution (also has Welton Ambassador in the dams line). I'd be looking to breed for eventing.

This is purely in the "ideas" stage, so I'm interested to see which stallions you'd recommend based on her breeding? Ideally I'd like to keep to a British bred stallion.


----------



## ihatework (1 February 2018)

What do you hope to breed and what do you want to improve on in the mare?


----------



## TheMule (1 February 2018)

As above. There's the Competition Stallions show coming up at Addington on Feb 18th whivh I would recommend going to to see as many in the flesh as possible


----------



## Always-Riding (1 February 2018)

ihatework said:



			What do you hope to breed and what do you want to improve on in the mare?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully a decent eventer! The mains areas to improve are to have a more uphill frame, bigger/flashier movement and shorter pasterns. I'd also like a slightly lighter frame.


----------



## ihatework (1 February 2018)

Always-Riding said:



			Hopefully a decent eventer! The mains areas to improve are to have a more uphill frame, bigger/flashier movement and shorter pasterns. I'd also like a slightly lighter frame.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to be picky but define decent eventer!
Amateur or professional? Novice or advanced?

To me decent eventer means potential for advanced, with the athleticism that brings.
For others it might mean a top end all rounder that an amateur can safely go 1* with.

Ramiro B was in my mind, but I don&#8217;t think he would lighten a mare particularly, he is best put to blood (of which yours has a bit presumably)


----------



## Always-Riding (1 February 2018)

ihatework said:



			Sorry to be picky but define decent eventer!
Amateur or professional? Novice or advanced?

To me decent eventer means potential for advanced, with the athleticism that brings.
For others it might mean a top end all rounder that an amateur can safely go 1* with.

Ramiro B was in my mind, but I dont think he would lighten a mare particularly, he is best put to blood (of which yours has a bit presumably)
		
Click to expand...

Well, I'd love to say advanced but obviously a lot is dependent on that - for a professional. She's pretty much 75% TB, 25% ID and definitely takes after the ID side and is rather wide!


----------



## TheMule (1 February 2018)

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/page.aspx?section=261
There are very many to choose from but if you want an advanced horse I would go with something well proven on the BE points league or competing Grade 1 itself.
Upsilon would be a decent bet


----------



## ihatework (1 February 2018)

TheMule said:



http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/page.aspx?section=261
There are very many to choose from but if you want an advanced horse I would go with something well proven on the BE points league or competing Grade 1 itself.
Upsilon would be a decent bet
		
Click to expand...

I couldn&#8217;t find Upsilon semen anywhere, and heard a rumour it wasn&#8217;t good anyway - have you found anything different?

There aren&#8217;t many british bred and based stallions I&#8217;d suggest. I think Cevin Z would be more refining than Ramiro B.
Mill Law certainly puts the blood in, but they need a good jockey IME and a strong damline.

I&#8217;d research Jumbo damlines out there and see what others have used/produced


----------



## TheMule (1 February 2018)

http://www.harasdethouars.com/fiche/upsilon
I've heard a few people used him sucessfully last year, I don't think he has a UK agent though


----------



## popsdosh (1 February 2018)

Nin Nac quality https://www.elitestallions.co.uk/stallions/jumping/nic-nac-quality.html

The most exciting young stallion I have seen in a while ,he was at the Stallion show last year and stood out a mile. Just look at the jumping greats back down the Dam line and hes a great mover.


----------



## TheMule (1 February 2018)

I agree Nic Nav Wuality is a really super exciting horse. But I don't think he'd breed a top level eventer with this mare?


----------



## Nuppend Stallions (3 February 2018)

this is a list of the ones currently competing in the UK 
http://www.britisheventing.com/library-media/documents/Competingstallions2017.pdf


----------



## Springs (3 February 2018)

Always-Riding said:



			I have an event mare that I am considering breeding from this season. The mare is by Jumbo out of a mare by Revolution (also has Welton Ambassador in the dams line). I'd be looking to breed for eventing.

This is purely in the "ideas" stage, so I'm interested to see which stallions you'd recommend based on her breeding? Ideally I'd like to keep to a British bred stallion.
		
Click to expand...

Hi you could look at Springs Spirit. He is a 9yo British Bred stallion thats around 75% TB. His young stock are speaking for themselves with the oldest competing last year as a 5yo in British Eventing competed at 9 events, finished in the top 10 seven times and the top 5 five times, qualified for the Mitsubishi Motors Cup at BE90 once and the BE100 twice and the British Eventing Young Horse Championship and has the potential to go a lot further. The young ones are also doing well in hand.


----------



## Always-Riding (4 February 2018)

Thanks everyone  it's given me a few to look into. 

I'm also quite liking Future Gravitas and Champions Dynamo - has anyone any "feedback" on them?


----------



## Violet (4 February 2018)

Just make sure you got enough breeding background in the passport to enable it to do age classes.


----------



## Kathy657 (4 February 2018)

You could useWeston Justice, there is limited frozen semen available.


----------



## popsdosh (6 February 2018)

Do yourself a favour OP get along to Addington in a couple of weeks and have a look in the flesh. It can be quite an eye opener and some just dont compare with the Hype you hear from the owner. If your looking for sound advice Lorna at Elite stallions gives sound impartial advice and knows the ins and outs of all the stallions available to use in the UK she will be there along with Stallion AI who will also be helpful about the stallions they market . Go with a realistic list of your mares shortcomings and what you hope to achieve and maybe a very good photo of her stood up so they can asses her type. It is no good using a uk stallion if it wont suit your mare just for the sake of it. I think more experienced breeders have a tendency to use younger stallions that will pass on what you want but are unproven. Once a stallion becomes proven in eventing hes getting on quite a bit and to be frank genetically already superseded by something younger.


----------



## Always-Riding (9 February 2018)

popsdosh said:



			Do yourself a favour OP get along to Addington in a couple of weeks and have a look in the flesh. It can be quite an eye opener and some just dont compare with the Hype you hear from the owner. If your looking for sound advice Lorna at Elite stallions gives sound impartial advice and knows the ins and outs of all the stallions available to use in the UK she will be there along with Stallion AI who will also be helpful about the stallions they market . Go with a realistic list of your mares shortcomings and what you hope to achieve and maybe a very good photo of her stood up so they can asses her type. It is no good using a uk stallion if it wont suit your mare just for the sake of it. I think more experienced breeders have a tendency to use younger stallions that will pass on what you want but are unproven. Once a stallion becomes proven in eventing hes getting on quite a bit and to be frank genetically already superseded by something younger.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks popsdosh - I definitely intend on going to Addington  and I'm also considering sending the mare to Lorna so I will give her a call when I have chance


----------

